# New arrivals



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well after a two day trip, over 1100 miles in traveling, I have 4 new members here at the farm.

Most of the pictures are pretty bad as I didn't get in till 5pm last night and then had to get everyone some probiotics, and settled into pens.

Excuse this post as I'm trying to do it with my little bottle baby kid (who has been off the bottle for awhile) who is helping me type this morning (she missed me).

First







is Shae. Sire: Buttin' Heads Irish Heartbreakr and Dam: Epona Farm Leeza
She has wattles!

Second







is
Romeo Sire: Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S E90 and Damecan Hollow PS Silk Stockings
Terrible picture but he is camera shy.

Third







KW Farms BB Dally Up. Sire: Camanna CT Blue Buckeroo
Dam:VOB Cow Chip Cookie Dough.
Dally is a little cute buckskin blue eyed doe

And finally







Juliette. A solid black with wattles yearling doe.
Sire:Buttin' Heads Irish Heartbreakr and Dam:Creek Road Golden Flyer *D

The crew is a little traumatized by their long journey but you couldn't tell by their appetite! I will get better pictures of everyone when I get a chance but wanted to get some arrival pictures up and posted.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are all beautiful! Congrats on your new herd members!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...love the pics! :leap: So glad they're settling in well!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I forgot to say thank you to Kylee at KW Farms! Sorry my brain is still in driving mode and not functioning.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh no worries...i'm sure you're super tired after that LONG drive! You're so welcome...glad they went to a great home!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lucky you to get some of Kylee's goats! I Love her goats! Congrat's again!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lucky you to get some of Kylee's goats! I Love her goats! Congrat's again!


I agree, very jealous. You have the black and white spotted sister to the one I am drooling over. :wink: Ok I am drooling over alot of her kiddos.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Momma2many said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky you to get some of Kylee's goats! I Love her goats! Congrat's again!
> ...


Yeah Shae is a cutie pie! I somehow managed to miss seeing her sister yesterday. But don't think you can go wrong, those babies from Heart BreakR are adorable and he is a very nice looking buck!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice goats.. Grats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice herd you have put together!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The most beautiful green eared goats ever! :laugh:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> The most beautiful green eared goats ever! :laugh:


LOL My poor mom who is almost 89 asked if they were suppose to be green! :ROFL:

She dose not have the best eyesight but she sure noticed those ears as she went with me on the trip up and out to the farm.

I told her that they were a special breed with green ears and she took me seriously :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

girl you are bad bad bad,,,lmao,, but you gotta love it,, those goats are fabulous..


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got some better pictures over the last few days.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

AH! I love Romeo's parents. I was really wanting to get a kid from that cross this year...but alas, it was not in the cards.

Soooooooo, thought about breeding plans yet and starting up a reservation list? I would be highly interested in a doe kid from either of your wattle girls. Send me an email, I'd like to have at least one reservation somewhere this next spring.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My mom lived with us for about a year.. with dementia. She asked "Do they fly?" ... It's now one of our favorite topics ~ our flying goats!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> My mom lived with us for about a year.. with dementia. She asked "Do they fly?" ... It's now one of our favorite topics ~ our flying goats!


LOL flying goats! That beats my special green eared goats!

Thankfully my mom is sharp as a tack.... Actually that is a bad thing on certain days! I did start eating breakfast in front of her.... Now just getting off the nicotine gum and I can have another goat!

And Robynn, you are first on my... err non existing reservation list! I just have not even thought about selling kids yet. I excited about them coming, but still working on the website, and getting everything set up. I know 5 months from time of breeding seems like a long time, but with all the prep work time flies!


----------

